# Please Suggest A Good Socket A Cooler..quiet One!



## jancz3rt

Hey everyone,

could anyone of you please suggest a good cooling solution for my CPU? I have an Athlon XP 1800+ TbredA oc'd to XP 2400+.  With the Coolermaster that I use I have a problem with quite a bit of noise. Here are the specs..click here. Well what I need is a quiet one with the same performance that could keep my processor cool (Stays below 40Celsius) most of the time. Thanks in advance.

JAN


----------



## ZER0X

Getting below 40c if your cpu's overclocked is pretty hard....


----------



## joelkyr

Staying 40c with an OCd cpu is possible, get a high CFM HSF or WATERCOOLING, or replace the existing fan that you have right now.


----------



## jancz3rt

*So you seem to mean it is possible but maybe not worth it?*

Yeah maybe I should leave it. Most people would be delighted to have that temp.

Jan


----------



## 4W4K3

http://www.a1-electronics.net/Heatsinks/2004/Thermtake_Polo735_April.shtml

Great HSF, fan controller, not bad price. I've been wanting one for a while but haven't had the funds.

http://www.newgenerationorder.org/C2NGO.zip

THIS ^ works with almost ALL NF2 based mobos. it will lower your IDLE temperature 1-15C (depends on your setup). It lowered mine from ~40C to ~30C. Very awesome...give it a try.


----------



## Praetor

Thermaltake K7 Silentboost. Very efficient, very quiet. Good for OCers too


----------



## Praetor

Here ya go ... gonna get me one if i can! 
http://www.asus.com/products/pccomponents/cooler/gaming/starice/overview.htm


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> Here ya go ... gonna get me one if i can!
> http://www.asus.com/products/pccomponents/cooler/gaming/starice/overview.htm



freakin' huge, and heavy. but works really well.


----------



## Praetor

Believe it or not .. its not the heaviest


----------



## jancz3rt

*That one looks amazing *

Do you know what the price of that fan is. One question...I suppose the pipes that I see bring the hot air into the cooled area and then the cold air comes back down into the HS. Right? Is it really effective?

JAN


----------



## Praetor

> I suppose the pipes that I see bring the hot air into the cooled area and then the cold air comes back down into the HS. Right? Is it really effective?


The pipes are part of the heat pipe 



> Do you know what the price of that fan is.


Not yet but i duno ... i get things cheaper than most people so really... i dunno LOL


----------

